# What you guys using for 2 stroke oil? -A fallers perspective-



## bitzer (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't want to post this in the saw forum, because I'm looking for answers from guys who count their annual saw running time in the hundreds or thousands of hours rather than tens. Basically I'm trying to tighten up expenses and I know there are cheaper alternatives to what I'm using. I'm currently running Husky brand 2 stroke oil and it comes out to about $1.50 per gallon of gas. I've looked into some cheaper stuff for about 50 cents per gallon. I'd hate to risk wrecking a saw, but I'd save several hundred bucks a year on the cheap crap. All I have ever run is the most expensive Stihl or Husky brand 2 stroke. I'd probably mix it a little richer just for insurance. You've probably gathered that I've already made my decision, just curious what you guys run.


----------



## paccity (Dec 5, 2013)

i'm using the husky low smoke . by it by the 4 gal case , $48 a case . no lube related failures . cheap enough for me.


----------



## DavdH (Dec 5, 2013)

We use husky oil




at work, lots of saws, buy it by the case. I use Amsoil



in my personal saws, I use my own saws and don't share. We have Sthils and huskys. The guy I know that puts the most time on saws uses Cheveron oil and only cheveron with cheveron premium gas. I, we have never had a bearing failure due to oil starvation.


----------



## 1270d (Dec 5, 2013)

Our company has been using oil from the husky dealer for as long as we be been using husky saws. A little over 32 years. If you buy it by the gallon its a little cheaper.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 5, 2013)

Stihl full synthetic. Buy it by the gallon, fill saved 5 gallon juggettes. expensive ****


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 5, 2013)

The stihl standard stuff, been using it forever even in my motorcycle, ussually get the 2.5 gal 6 pack thing... There all about the same, I just like the preservative in the stihl stuff.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 5, 2013)

Been running Amsoil Dominator for the past year or so. No issues. Somewhere around $32 a gallon. Saws run great, no issues with fumes. 50:1......miracle my saws haven't all grenaded yet, according to the cs forum experts lol.

Hope you're busy and all's well Bob - Sam


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 5, 2013)

There are lots of threads about "no oil killed my saw", or "this ratio is bad," but I've never seen a "I ran brand x in a standard ratio and it killed my saw". I am not sure there is a brand of oil that if you run it 40:1 will kill your saws.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been using Bailey's synthetic for the last few years. I'm sure there are oils just as good but I've had good luck with it and it blends well with 100LL. I mix it somewhere around 40:1 depending on how much gas and oil I spill when I'm mixing.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 5, 2013)

Rounder said:


> Been running Amsoil Dominator for the past year or so. No issues. Somewhere around $32 a gallon. Saws run great, no issues with fumes. 50:1......miracle my saws haven't all grenaded yet, according to the cs forum experts lol.
> 
> Hope you're busy and all's well Bob - Sam


 There will be a lot of BelRay Hr1 purchased tomorrow and a lot of stock saws tuned to 32:1. I'd make fun of them, but that's what I run. My saw's porter says run this and basically I'll fix it if it breaks, so that's what I run. Just so y'all know, none of the saw manufacturers or chainsaw stores "make" their own oil, and likely much of it is the same. Bitz asked a serious question for which I have no answer, so a few posts too late, I am out


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 5, 2013)

i'm the same as north, stihl orange bottle at 40-1 for well over 20 years. never blown one.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 5, 2013)

Like Bob, I've been using the stuff from Bailey's. But if I run out I don't hesitate to pick up the Stihl synthetic at the local dealer. Or if they aren't open when I get to town I have been known to stop at that tractor store and pick up the Husky Synthetic. My saw's aren't all that picky.
The Baily's stuff is the cheapest and in my opinion is just as good.

Andy


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 5, 2013)

Having torn down quite a few saws with bearing failures I would go with a good synthetic. Woodland pro seems to work fine for guys milling and Andy and Bob. I've seen a few blue cranks on husky 372 and 390s along with big end bearings killed. Burvol sent me one of his that grenades the big end in a month of run time and it needed a new crank and all the bearings. He said he was running 50:1 in it Stihl ultra. Just my .02 worth. You might save on the oil but if you lose a crank in your saw you're out $250 plus labor and maybe a top end.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 6, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Just so y'all know, none of the saw manufacturers or chainsaw stores "make" their own oil, and likely much of it is the same.



Heresy! You better watch out...all of the guys who preach the "my oil is better than any other oil in the known universe and if you don't use it you're an idiot and your saw will immediately melt into slag and very probably give you a nasty burn in the process" dogma might have to rethink their brand loyalty. Rabble rouser.

Like mdavlee and redprospector said...any good synthetic. One reason I use Bailey's is because every once in awhile I'm in Woodland and I can grab a couple of cases and save on shipping. And, like I said, it's treated my saws pretty good.


----------



## Simon.O. (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't post a lot but this is one subject I'm keen on. 2-stroke-oil. I have run a lot of engines over my years and a pile of 2 strokers too.
For 2 stroke I will only use synthetic, Valvoline is good and not too expensive. No synthetics are cheap but they are awesome and near smokeless.
I run at 50:1 for ALL of my two strokers, that range from very old Solos to very new Makitas, and a bunch of Macs, Echos and Homy's in the middle.
They all love it. 

It may not be the cheapest or what the OP was looking for but one thing is for sure: *One mix works in them all !!*


----------



## jwilly (Dec 6, 2013)

We sell Quaker State two cycle oil in my wife's convenience store and I have run it at 32:1 in all my saws and string trimmers. Several of our local cutters also run it and have been using it for years with no problems. Personally I've been running it for over 20 years, I have a 272 and a 670 that run every weekend and have for what seems like forever, 272 cut on the landing for 6 years before retiring to the firewood pile.


----------



## twochains (Dec 6, 2013)

Stihl oil...(2) 2.5's in 4 gallons of 93NE. I've run my Son's VP114 and Maxim high rev full sythetic....it runs the best through a saw for me but waaaay to expensive at $14 a gallon! I mix it at 32:1 due to his little 90 turns 19,200 rpms with 7,800 stall and has had zero issue with the fuel I use.

I have stayed away from bean oils...give me a headache and I used to foul alot of plugs in race bikes with it.

Hey Sam (Rounder) you like that Dominator? I know alot of guys who use it in race gas.


----------



## jwilly (Dec 6, 2013)

Used to run blendzall in my MX and flattrack bikes back in the day and in the saws sometimes, loved the smell.


----------



## twochains (Dec 6, 2013)

DavdH said:


> We use husky oil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Saber 100:1 is probably the most debated pre mix in the racing world. It seems to thin for me. Even though I know people who use it, I can't make myself try it. I guess AMSoil got all upset about people doubting their product all over race forums that they started claiming they would replace your motor if you ran their product and burnt up your rod bearings or crank bearings. I've hear too many debates from from the top mechanics from Factory race teams spanning the enitre "Big 5" and KTM, Husky, Beta...tons and tons of arguing back and forth.


----------



## twochains (Dec 6, 2013)

jwilly said:


> Used to run blendzall in my MX and flattrack bikes back in the day and in the saws sometimes, loved the smell.



I used to race abunch of indoor stuff in the late 90's...by the end of the night the bean oil would just wreck my sinus and whop a big head ache. Have you seen the scents you can add to your naturals now? Heck they have cherry and vanilla....I don't mind the vanilla so bad.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 6, 2013)

Young Bob (and come to think of it, Old Bob as well) runs ported saws. Specifically for Bitz a 390xp. I just looked at the husqvarna 390 owners manual for Sweden (in Swedish). For the 390xp they recommend a 50:1 ratio of husqvarna oil, but a 33:1 ratio of what I think is any other approved oil. Legally, I don't think you can recommend 33:1 in America. So the manufacture is comfortable with a 50:1 with synthetic oil without EPA interference, but recommends 33:1 for what I am assuming is non-full synthetic. This is also for saws with 155ish PSI stock. I would be comfortable running full synthetic at 50:1 in a stock saw if Husqvarna is. At 210psi, I'm liking more oil. If I'm buying less expensive oil, I'd be mixing at 32:1 as recommended by the manufacturer in the absence of the EPA. Clear as mud


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah is Australia husky recommends 25:1 to one in the larger saws also. To each his own but I wouldn't cheap out on the oil part running modded huskies.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 6, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah is Australia husky recommends 25:1 to one in the larger saws also. To each his own but I wouldn't cheap out on the oil part running modded huskies.


I bet it was much easier to read Australian as well!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Rounder said:


> Been running Amsoil Dominator for the past year or so. No issues. Somewhere around $32 a gallon. Saws run great, no issues with fumes. 50:1......miracle my saws haven't all grenaded yet, according to the cs forum experts lol.
> 
> Hope you're busy and all's well Bob - Sam


Same here but I wonder why no mention of Dominator oil for saws on the website ? They actually say to use Sabre. I think the Dominator may be more heavy duty?


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 6, 2013)

I would bet that it is more the denominator than the dominator that is important. BwaaHaaaHaaaa......_Sexual Chocolate!_


----------



## twochains (Dec 6, 2013)

Lullz! I doubt if there are many Jane's Addiction fans on here Husk! LMAO!


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 6, 2013)

I was actually quoting Eddie Murphy in coming to America, but Juana's Adiccion works as well


----------



## twochains (Dec 6, 2013)

Husk, that was one of my favorite moves as a kid! Me and my brother used to call each other "Brother Noomsbee" for years after seeing that movie! LOL!


----------



## zogger (Dec 6, 2013)

Man...my bubble is bursted again! I thought all you pros were real tough guys, non of that wussy firewooder/farmer/home owner sissy two stroke oil..real thin, non manly oil....Here I was guessing ya'all just walked around out in the street back in front of them logger bars, with them high heel spike boots on, then just ripped the clumps of road tar off, and then *squeezed* that into your gas can and shook it up.

It's OK, I won't tell anyone....


----------



## Gologit (Dec 6, 2013)

zogger said:


> Man...my bubble is bursted again! I thought all you pros were real tough guys, non of that wussy firewooder/farmer/home owner sissy two stroke oil..real thin, non manly oil....Here I was guessing ya'all just walked around out in the street back in front of them logger bars, with them high heel spike boots on, then just ripped the clumps of road tar off, and then *squeezed* that into your gas can and shook it up.
> 
> It's OK, I won't tell anyone....




That's okay. We're used to you and the fact that you're so often wrong. That's not a compliment, son.


----------



## zogger (Dec 6, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That's okay. We're used to you and the fact that you're so often wrong. That's not a compliment, son.



Hey Bob, was going for a funny there, not an insult or even a razz...just a yuk...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 6, 2013)

zogger said:


> Hey Bob, was going for a funny there, not an insult or even a razz...just a yuk...




That's nice. Shouldn't you be out feeding your chickens or something?


----------



## Samlock (Dec 6, 2013)

I have blended years with 50:1 full synthetic snow go oil, made by a local gas station chain called Teboil. I think Teboil has lubrication laboratory of its own. The oil is made for low temperatures, however I've been burning it all year round. No wrecks so far (knocking my forehead right now). It costs just about half of the chainsaw brand mixers. The gas station a couple of blocks away has also a small bar, frequented by horse sports orientated gentlemen, which is convenient. I can grab a can of mix oil and put horse race ticket in at the same time.

Too bad Teboil has not stretched to Americas yet, Bitz.


----------



## zogger (Dec 6, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That's nice. Shouldn't you be out feeding your chickens or something?



I was joking about an oil thread man. An oil thread.....No idea why you took it another way. I thought someone might want to run with it and add another funny, a variation on the clumps of road tar maybe.....

As to what I have been doing, came in awhile ago, out working in the rain, had to rescue a cow that was stuck in mud too deep for her to get out of, she tried crossing a ditch at the wrong place. Took a little creative rigging to get this done, so she wouldn't get hurt. 

Yes..some of us are farmers..and some of the stuff that happens is funny, and sometimes it is interesting, sometimes it is easy, sometimes it is hard. Same as anyone's outside job I guess.


----------



## Keen (Dec 6, 2013)

We run Husqvarna low smoke. Buy it by the 6 pack of 12.8oz(5gal) mix for $30. I mix one bottle into 4 gallons of gas. Had some bearing problems on some of the new huskys when they came out with the plastic bearing cages(562 372xt).......I have run a ton of it threw my old school 372s,390 and 395 and never had a problem with them. I just picked up a new 372xpg a few weeks ago, hoping it holds together.


----------



## Ilmater (Dec 6, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Having torn down quite a few saws with bearing failures I would go with a good synthetic. Woodland pro seems to work fine for guys milling and Andy and Bob. I've seen a few blue cranks on husky 372 and 390s along with big end bearings killed. Burvol sent me one of his that grenades the big end in a month of run time and it needed a new crank and all the bearings. He said he was running 50:1 in it Stihl ultra. Just my .02 worth. You might save on the oil but if you lose a crank in your saw you're out $250 plus labor and maybe a top end.


Stihl HP Ultra is a thin synthetic--8.45 CST at 100C:
http://www.stihllibrary.com/pdf/msds/2cy_HP_Ultra.pdf

http://www.flyinggiants.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66505
"I personally think that Stihl ultra is too thin at elevated temperatures with only [email protected]°C"
-pe reveirs

^ Who is pe reveirs? He's one of the foremost experts on RC 2 cycle aircraft engines like MVVS from the Netherlands.

Heavier viscosities protect better at high temps and higher RPM's. That's what was so great about Mobil 1 Racing 2T, having 13.8 CST @ 100C. I have a bunch of this for sale, but I guess my 100% positive feedback, 200+ transaction Ebay account is somehow meaningless since I'm new here.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys! Yeah I always forget the bearings. When I think of a failure its usually the slug and jug. Right now I'm buying the 6 packs of 5 gallon mixers for 26 bucks. Its Husky XP oil and I'm running it at 45:1. Yep that's goofy I know. I ran 40:1 for years, but for the last year I've been cheaping out and stretching that mix with an extra half gallon. I guess it just makes me feel better. The crap I was thinking of running is a no-name synthetic blend. For some reason I didn't realize that Husky or Stihl brand would come in gallon jugs. I will definitely have to check into that. Right now I really only have one production saw and I need it to last for another 6 months at least. I like to think that most oils are pretty equal especially at the higher mix ratios. Who knows the **** probably all comes from the same factory, its just tough to think outside of the name brands. I think this thread is kind of doing what I hoped it would, talk me out of cheaping out! Those damn expenses though. I gotta figure out how to cut corners somewhere!


----------



## twochains (Dec 6, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Thanks for all the replys! Yeah I always forget the bearings. When I think of a failure its usually the slug and jug. Right now I'm buying the 6 packs of 5 gallon mixers for 26 bucks. Its Husky XP oil and I'm running it at 45:1. Yep that's goofy I know. I ran 40:1 for years, but for the last year I've been cheaping out and stretching that mix with an extra half gallon. I guess it just makes me feel better. The crap I was thinking of running is a no-name synthetic blend. For some reason I didn't realize that Husky or Stihl brand would come in gallon jugs. I will definitely have to check into that. Right now I really only have one production saw and I need it to last for another 6 months at least. I like to think that most oils are pretty equal especially at the higher mix ratios. Who knows the **** probably all comes from the same factory, its just tough to think outside of the name brands. I think this thread is kind of doing what I hoped it would, talk me out of cheaping out! Those damn expenses though. I gotta figure out how to cut corners somewhere!



Dude, cheap pre mix oils and lean ratios aren't where you want to skimp. LOL!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 6, 2013)

bitzer said:


> .... think this thread is kind of doing what I hoped it would, talk me out of cheaping out! Those damn expenses though. I gotta figure out how to cut corners somewhere!



You're really sounding like a logger now. Making money in this business is easy. Keeping any of it is the hard part.

The only advice I'd have for you is not to cheap out on something that, by spending just a little more, will keep you working. The price difference, and it isn't really all that much, between good oil and "take-a-chance-bargain-oil is all you're really paying anyway.
Hang in there Bob...if it was easy everybody would be doing it.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 6, 2013)

Rounder said:


> Been running Amsoil Dominator for the past year or so. No issues. Somewhere around $32 a gallon. Saws run great, no issues with fumes. 50:1......miracle my saws haven't all grenaded yet, according to the cs forum experts lol.
> 
> Hope you're busy and all's well Bob - Sam



I've got work from here until God knows when. If I could only keep the skidder together for more than a week at a time. Had the tranny out and apart last week. Just gotta keep on the up and up. Keep pushin. Its only trees and machines, right? I'm going to look into Amsoil around here. $32 a gal would knock a lot off for me and you are putting more hours on your saws than I am. I hope its not getting to cold up there by you! Single digits here tonight. Should be snappy in the am. Gotta do some welding on the grapple. Thanks for the suggestion Sam! I may run with that one.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 6, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You're really sounding like a logger now. Making money in this business is easy. Keeping any of it is the hard part.
> 
> The only advice I'd have for you is not to cheap out on something that, by spending just a little more, will keep you working. The price difference, and it isn't really all that much, between good oil and "take-a-chance-bargain-oil is all you're really paying anyway.
> Hang in there Bob...if it was easy everybody would be doing it.


Yeah I know. A guys gotta run some scenarios through the old noggin now and again, only to arrive at the answer you know is right in the first place. Thanks!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 6, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Yeah I know. A guys gotta run some scenarios through the old noggin now and again, only to arrive at the answer you know is right in the first place. Thanks!



You're welcome. The loggers I know that made a good living year after year were thinking all the time.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 6, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Yeah I know. A guys gotta run some scenarios through the old noggin now and again, only to arrive at the answer you know is right in the first place. Thanks!


its easy, you just cut faster than you did before. or for more time. 

I'll look into Sam's suggestion too.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 6, 2013)

bitzer said:


> I've got work from here until God knows when. If I could only keep the skidder together for more than a week at a time. Had the tranny out and apart last week. Just gotta keep on the up and up. Keep pushin. Its only trees and machines, right? I'm going to look into Amsoil around here. $32 a gal would knock a lot off for me and you are putting more hours on your saws than I am. I hope its not getting to cold up there by you! Single digits here tonight. Should be snappy in the am. Gotta do some welding on the grapple. Thanks for the suggestion Sam! I may run with that one.


 
It's about -40F right now with the wind. My beer froze solid on the porch. Life's tough...
Glad to hear you've got lots of work, break downs are a *****, but it's just the way it goes no matter what kind of show you run, from what I've seen.
Give the Dominator a shot, 3 of the cutters I work with have been running it in ported saws for the past few years. No problems.

Take care and stay busy pard - Sam


----------



## redprospector (Dec 6, 2013)

This thread made me think that I might as well pick up some mix while in town today. Saw shop was closed before I got there, and that tractor store has quit carrying Husky mix. They've got some store brand crap now.  Guess I'll have to devise myself a new backup plan.

Andy


----------



## 1270d (Dec 6, 2013)

I think I pay somewhere in the high thirties for this. Not certain.

I run this stuff in my dirt bikes too. Sure gets the bike guys wound up.


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 6, 2013)

I run stihl HP Ultra, stuff in the silver bottle, they are very proud of it. I know I'm throwing money away, there is other stuff that will work just as good for less money. I guess the issue is that I trust it. Some of my saws are modded very aggressively, they are fun to cut with, but I don't want them to die and so far none of them have.

Heck, I discovered running plus in my truck bumps the mpg just enough to cost me less per mile, not sure how that works, but it does. My total savings on that is probably less than $50.00 a year, but if I can save that much in few other areas it will add up fast.



Mr. HE


----------



## windthrown (Dec 7, 2013)

I use good motorcycle racing oil that is rated Jaso FC/FD: ELF 100% synthetic. It is good stuff, and is about $11 a liter at motorcycle shops. That is enough to mix 12 gallons at a conservative 45:1, which is 0.92 cents a gallon. Elf has a blue dye in it to let you know that the gas is mixed with oil (which helps a lot if you have straight gas around, like I do). 100% synthetic is the only way to go in my sawing experience. I have used dyno oil and blends, but they pale in comparison and being problem free. No smoke or smell, no gunk in the carbs or low end, no fouled plugs, they also rev higher. Many hours on many saws, no scoring or seizures.

My 92 cents worth...


----------



## bitzer (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah I just gotta do some digging to find some Dominator locally. I'll have to weigh that price against the Husky XP oil per gallon and see what happens. Thanks again for the input everyone!


----------



## twochains (Dec 10, 2013)

Bob, you can probably find Dominator at most dirt bike shops in your area...come closer to finding it there than in a saw shop.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Clint! Yeah that was my next guess after I didn't find any at the usual spots.


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Having torn down quite a few saws with bearing failures I would go with a good synthetic. Woodland pro seems to work fine for guys milling and Andy and Bob. I've seen a few blue cranks on husky 372 and 390s along with big end bearings killed. Burvol sent me one of his that grenades the big end in a month of run time and it needed a new crank and all the bearings. He said he was running 50:1 in it Stihl ultra. Just my .02 worth. You might save on the oil but if you lose a crank in your saw you're out $250 plus labor and maybe a top end.


This is one reason I run 32:1.


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Bitz, what did you wind up with?


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 14, 2015)

Since most of my saws are are Huskies I've always used husky oil. FWIW Madsens saw shop likes the Stihl HP Ultra .What is interesting if you go to a certain chain saw site some models of say Jonsered 670's the factory will recommend 40:1 for one model and 50:1 for another.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> This is one reason I run 32:1.


exactly. cheap stihl orange bottle at 32-1 will be better than any oil at 50-1.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 14, 2015)

Wesson. 10:1.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

LOL!


----------



## bitzer (Apr 14, 2015)

Well Jon I did exactly what I planned to do before I started this thread. Been runnin the cheap oil since then with no problems. 36:1 of course! Yep thats a ratio! Been runnin the cheapest bar oil too. Really worked on tightening up expenses since then and its made a big difference. Stretchin dollars.


----------



## chucker (Apr 14, 2015)

"QUACK"-UR STATE, in the green bottle mixed 4 oz. to the gal(3.8 L) for 32:1 as oil and plugs are cheap!


----------



## jwilly (Apr 14, 2015)

X2 on the Quacker State. We sell it in 8oz bottles 2 gallons + a bottle = 32:1. Been using this for over 20 years and never had any problems.


----------



## chucker (Apr 14, 2015)

with the first set of new style jonsered in the mid 80's, which were the 625 an 670 champ I ran 1 quart of the green bottle to 5 gallons of gas for a ratio of 20:1 ..... fouled a few plugs with out any major internal malfunctions. still use the 625 yet today after a single rering job for repairs internal! the 670 needed a new top end so not worth the $$$$$$. sold it to steve nw for parts at the local GTG last weekend. 20:1 makes for a great bug repellant......


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 15, 2015)

chucker said:


> "QUACK"-UR STATE, in the green bottle mixed 4 oz. to the gal(3.8 L) for 32:1 as oil and plugs are cheap!


Plugs are a lot cheaper and easier to change than bearings. I find that tuned right 32:1 is not that hard on plugs.


----------



## chucker (Apr 15, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> Plugs are a lot cheaper and easier to change than bearings. I find that tuned right 32:1 is not that hard on plugs.


 I have not as yet come across a 2 cycle engine that would not work well with 32:1 mix....


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 15, 2015)

OK guys there are 3 oil threads going on in the chainsaw section. One is around 79-80 pages, one is 7-8 pages, one was down around 2. The OP has his answer and we're at 4 pages? Nobody cares what your ratio is. The OP wanted a straight answer on oil, and he got it.


----------



## catbuster (Apr 15, 2015)

Stihl HP Ultra


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

You guys have oil threads here also... COOL BEANS‼

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------

